# Who's running what



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

*JB vs ICS*​
*Which are you running?*

ICS240.00%JB360.00%


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Just curious to see how many are running JB compared to ICS.

I have ran both and keep falling back to ICS until source is released.

Reasons are:

Long boot time on both boot loaders
Lag in apps
AVRCP not supported
Customization's


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on JB now but I'll be going back to ICS today. First of all I want to see the last ICS Milestone from Team Kang and secondly I'm going on a little trip soon and I want to have a really stable ROM. I had a few reboots and stuff with JB, which is expected with such a hacked up ROM.


----------

